# shotgun camo



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

can anyone tell me a website, or where I can send my shotgun to get it camo'd. I would like to get it liquid dip finish. thanx


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

:strapped: camo-it.com does a great job not to spendy


----------

